# COINC lanza en nuevo Plan Amigo Premium, ofreciendo 40€



## tucapital.es (19 Jul 2017)

COINC lanza el Plan Amigo Premium que ofrece 40€ a cada uno si un nuevo cliente abre una cuenta por recomendación de un cliente del banco. Ojo que está limitado a los primeros 1.000€ nuevas altas:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/ahor...-abrir-cuenta/

Salu2.


----------



## racional (19 Jul 2017)

Dejo el mio. Solo tendrá que mantener al menos un ingreso de 10€ desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre, y completar su alta en coinc.es introduciendo el siguiente código:
PREMIUM34223


----------



## Dillinger (19 Jul 2017)

Hola. Tambien dejo el mio.
Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta: PREMIUM16635
Solo tendrás que introducir el código PREMIUM16635 en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## eloy_85 (21 Jul 2017)

Merto90 dijo:


> COINC es un timo.
> 
> Hace unos meses hice un ingreso de 20 o 30€, ahora no recuerdo bien, con la única condición de dejar ese dinero en la cuenta hasta mediados de Diciembre, a cambio te daban los 20€ euros que prometían.
> 
> Pues bien, llegada la fecha en la que se realizaba el ingreso, avisándome previamente y por sms y email, diciéndome que los 20€ estaban en camino y que el ingreso se realizaría el día tal. Ese día llegó y los 20€ no se me ingresaron, esperé un par de semanas y tampoco recibi los prometidos 20€. Cerré la cuenta y a otra cosa.



¿por qué no te pusiste en contacto con el servicio de atención al cliente? Que es una llamada o un correo electrónico desde el movil...


----------



## nedantes (22 Jul 2017)

Código con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y *gana 40 euros en metálico*. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” PREMIUM47565 del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## sego30 (22 Jul 2017)

Hola, que tal?

Recibi de COINC un nuevo codigo promocional, con el que podeis ganar 40 euretes, cumpliendo unas simples condiciones muy faciles de mantener.

Aparte esta cuenta tiene algunos beneficios mas, como:

- 0,3 % de interes que no es mucho, pero es de lo mejor que hay en este tipo de cuentas.

- 4 % descuento en Amazon, bastante interesante.

- Descuentos en compra online en distintas tiendas chinas como Aliexpress, Fnac, viajes y hoteles como Expedia,Booking.com, Atrapalo, etc.

Aunque la fecha limite es el 15 de septiembre las cuentas son limitadas a 1000 clientes, por lo que no lo dejes esperar mucho.

Para todo esto, tendreis que registraros, introduciendo el codigo, mantener al menos un ingreso de 10 euros hasta el 31 de diciembre y creando una meta.

Os agradeceria que utilizarais este codigo, con el que podemos salir Beneficiados los dos.



PREMIUM101994

Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Andr78 (22 Jul 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro
*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## nedantes (23 Jul 2017)

Código con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## leser (23 Jul 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (24 Jul 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Dillinger (24 Jul 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## nedantes (24 Jul 2017)

Código *con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Andr78 (24 Jul 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro
*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## esperanzamadrina (25 Jul 2017)

Hola a tod@s,

abre una nueva cuenta Coinc antes del 15/09 y gana un ingreso de 40€ netos en tu cuenta con el siguiente código: *PREMIUM120377*

Solo debes:
- Cuando hagas el alta en Coinc en "Código promocional" poner *PREMIUM120377*
- Completar el alta y crear una meta.
- Ingresar en la meta al menos 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 31 de diciembre.

Además tengo otro código que sólo doy por privado, para quien quiera asegurarse que se han dado el número correcto de invitaciones.

Enviadme un MP cuando lo uséis o si tenéis alguna duda o contactarme: esperanzamadrina@yahoo.com
Gracias!

Esperanza, vuestra madrina de confianza


----------



## leser (25 Jul 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## nedantes (27 Jul 2017)

Código con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Andr78 (27 Jul 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro
*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## titoef (28 Jul 2017)

Hola,

Os dejo mi código para el ingreso en cuenta de 40€:

PREMIUM139848

Tienes que mantener al menos 10€ en la cuenta hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017.

La promoción es válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017.

Por favor, avísame si lo usas.

Gracias


----------



## nedantes (29 Jul 2017)

Código con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Dillinger (29 Jul 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
PREMIUM16635

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## nedantes (30 Jul 2017)

Código *con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Andr78 (30 Jul 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.
El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro
*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## esperanzamadrina (1 Ago 2017)

Hola a tod@s,

abre una nueva cuenta Coinc antes del 15/09 y gana un ingreso de 40€ netos en tu cuenta con el siguiente código: *PREMIUM120377*

Solo debes:
- Cuando hagas el alta en Coinc en "Código promocional" poner *PREMIUM120377*
- Completar el alta y crear una meta.
- Ingresar en la meta al menos 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 31 de diciembre.

Además tengo otro código que sólo doy por privado, para quien quiera asegurarse que se han dado el número correcto de invitaciones.

Enviadme un MP cuando lo uséis o si tenéis alguna duda o contactarme: esperanzamadrina@yahoo.com
Gracias!

Esperanza, vuestra madrina de confianza


----------



## nedantes (1 Ago 2017)

Código *con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (1 Ago 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## leser (2 Ago 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## PedroGL (8 Ago 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## nedantes (8 Ago 2017)

Código con 10 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## racional (8 Ago 2017)

En la letra pequeña pone que solo las 1000 primeras altas, como sabemos si no se agotaron ya?


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (8 Ago 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!

---------- Post added 08-ago-2017 at 16:41 ----------




racional dijo:


> En la letra pequeña pone que solo las 1000 primeras altas, como sabemos si no se agotaron ya?



En principio no se puede saber cuantos llevan aunque en otras promos que han sacado solo para los que ya estábamos dados de alta, al llegar al tope han enviado un email diciéndolo
Siempre lo ponen para curarse en salud pero nunca llegan y nunca he leido que nadie se haya quedado fuera por ese motivo; imagina si en cada promo que sacan cada mes se dan de alta 1000 personas


----------



## Dillinger (8 Ago 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## nedantes (9 Ago 2017)

Código *con 9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*
*
PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565* del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp


*
PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Andr78 (9 Ago 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## racional (10 Ago 2017)

aqui todos lo anuncian pero nadie ha llamado a Coinc para preguntar si ya se agotaron las 1000 invitaciones


----------



## eloy_85 (10 Ago 2017)

para el incauto que pueda caer en la estafa de este hilo. Que sepa que aquél que deja su código público no tiene control de cuantos le han usado y si, cuando vas a hacer uso de éste, ya lo han usado 10 personas te quedas sin promo amigo. 
De eso te enteras cuando ya es tarde. Si queréis hacer el plan, que sea con alguien que al menos quiera perder unos segundos en difundir su código por mp y saber cuántos lo usan.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (10 Ago 2017)

eloy_85 dijo:


> para el incauto que pueda caer en la estafa de este hilo. Que sepa que aquél que deja su código público no tiene control de cuantos le han usado y si, cuando vas a hacer uso de éste, ya lo han usado 10 personas te quedas sin promo amigo.
> De eso te enteras cuando ya es tarde. Si queréis hacer el plan, que sea con alguien que al menos quiera perder unos segundos en difundir su código por mp y saber cuántos lo usan.



Eso que dices es FALSO

El límite es solo para la persona que invita, todo aquél que use el código y cumpla las condiciones recibirá su bonificación.

Ellos mismos lo aclararon hace tiempo en su blog
Las preguntas más frecuentes sobre la promoción de cheques Amazon | Blog Coinc
Y yo que soy una persona seria y me leo las bases de todas las promos que salen, cada vez que sale una les envío un correo para que me confirmen que sigue siendo así.

Saludos


----------



## eloy_85 (11 Ago 2017)

pil_tra_fi_llas dijo:


> Eso que dices es FALSO
> 
> El límite es solo para la persona que invita, todo aquél que use el código y cumpla las condiciones recibirá su bonificación.
> 
> ...



Buen arrebato de timador pero ese enlace que has puesto se refiere a promociones amazon, la promoción de la que hablamos ofrece 40€ en metálico. 

Si crees que tienes razón, en lugar de vocear FAAAALSO y postear lo primero que pillas, demuéstralo.




Spoiler



*¿Cómo funciona la promoción de Coinc?*
Esta nueva promoción de Coinc ofrece un abono de 40€ en cuenta a aquellas personas que reciban un email de Coinc invitándoles a participar y compartan el código promocional que les llegue con otras personas que todavía no sean clientes de Coinc. 

coinc

Para poder conseguir los 40€ será necesario abrir correctamente la Cuenta Coinc, crear una meta y realizar un primer ingreso de 10€ manteniéndolos hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017. 

*El cliente que reciba el código promocional podrá disponer de 10 usos por código*, con lo que podría conseguir hasta 400€. Esta promoción tiene un límite de 1.000 nuevos clientes. 

*¿Hasta cuándo está vigente?* 
La promoción es válida desde el 18 de julio hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017 para los nuevos clientes que completen el alta correctamente y realicen un primer ingreso en la cuenta. 

*¿Cuándo se recibirá el incentivo de 40€?*
Una vez se haya abierto correctamente la Cuenta Coinc y cumplido con las condiciones, el pago se realizará 15 días después. Es decir, a mediados de enero de 2018. 
*
¿Qué requisitos son necesarios?*
Que sean personas físicas, mayores de edad y residentes en España.
No tengan ningún impago en Bankinter o en cualquiera de sus filiales o participadas a la fecha de la promoción.
No sean empleados de ninguna empresa perteneciente al Grupo Bankinter ni tengan suscrito con Bankinter S.A. un contrato de Agente de entidad de crédito ni sean Colaboradores de Bankinter o empleados de los mencionados Agentes o Colaboradores cuando los mismos sean personas jurídicas.
Que hayan abierto al menos una meta en coinc con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros y que este saldo se mantenga hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017.
La oferta no es acumulable con cualquier otra promoción y solo para clientes que no se hayan registrado con anterioridad en COINC.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (11 Ago 2017)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Buen arrebato de timador pero ese enlace que has puesto se refiere a promociones amazon, la promoción de la que hablamos ofrece 40€ en metálico.
> 
> Si crees que tienes razón, en lugar de vocear FAAAALSO y postear lo primero que pillas, demuéstralo.



Demuestra tu primero lo que dices antes de llamar timador a nadie y ya que has sido el primero en lanzar una afirmación sin pruebas.

Yo he aportado un link suyo y como ya he dicho, ellos me confirman cada vez que el límite es y que esas FAQ son aplicables a todas las promos. Te lo puedes creer si quieres o no, me la sopla.

No creo que tenga nada que demostrar pero cuando vuelva de vacaciones busco el mail y subo una foto aunque solo sea para callarte la boca :bla:

No sé que mala experiencia habrás tenido tu con esta promo ni de donde has sacado lo que dices pero te vuelvo a afirmar que no es cierto.
Aquí nadie tima a nadie y las condiciones están bien claras, que tu código no le funcionase a tu primo no es culpa nuestra...


----------



## eloy_85 (12 Ago 2017)

pil_tra_fi_llas dijo:


> Demuestra tu primero lo que dices antes de llamar timador a nadie y ya que has sido el primero en lanzar una afirmación sin pruebas.
> 
> Yo he aportado un link suyo y como ya he dicho, ellos me confirman cada vez que el límite es y que esas FAQ son aplicables a todas las promos. Te lo puedes creer si quieres o no, me la sopla.



por favor, dale al spoiler de mi anterior post.


----------



## manu2066 (12 Ago 2017)

************************************************************


*AHORA CONSIGUE 50€*(40€ de promocion Coinc +*10€ extra *en efectivo de mi parte).

****************************************************

Solo debes:

Abrir cuenta coinc. Introduciendo el codigo promocional *PREMIUM140340 *en el campo de registro.

Una vez terminado el registro. Abrir una meta con un saldo minimo de 10€ y mantenerlo hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017. El pago se realizara antes del 15 de enero.

Contactar conmigo si utilizas mi codigo *PREMIUM140340*, enviandome un mensaje al correo manumartinezperez84 @ hotmail.com
Para llevar un control sobre las invitaciones y aseguraros la reserva de los* 10 euros extras*, que enviare mediante transferencia a la cuenta que me indiqueis.Me quedan 4 invitaciones.

Aqui tienes las bases legales para que le eches un vistazo:
ahorrador.coinc.es/cam...gm-premium

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Dillinger (12 Ago 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (12 Ago 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## leser (12 Ago 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## nedantes (12 Ago 2017)

Código con *9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Andr78 (12 Ago 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## eloy_85 (12 Ago 2017)

pil_tra_fi_llas dijo:


> *NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre
> 
> Hola compañeros,
> 
> ...



tu código ya ha sido usado 10 veces, quien lo utilice no se va a poder beneficiar de la promoción


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (12 Ago 2017)

eloy_85 dijo:


> tu código ya ha sido usado 10 veces, quien lo utilice no se va a poder beneficiar de la promoción



FALSO, como te gusta mentir e inventarte cosas... :no:
Como vas a saber tú las veces que se ha usado mi código (ojalá fueran 10)

En fin, no sé a santo de qué viene esto que haces en mi contra pero eres bastante patético :abajo:

La semana que viene te pongo la captura que te prometí, así vemos quien tiene razón y me dejas en paz


----------



## titoef (12 Ago 2017)

Hola,

Os dejo mi código para el ingreso en cuenta de 40€:

PREMIUM139848

Tienes que mantener al menos 10€ en la cuenta hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017.

La promoción es válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017.

Por favor, avísame si lo usas.

Gracias


----------



## eloy_85 (12 Ago 2017)

pil_tra_fi_llas dijo:


> FALSO, como te gusta mentir e inventarte cosas... :no:
> Como vas a saber tú las veces que se ha usado mi código (ojalá fueran 10)



Y cómo lo sabes tú? ::

Por cierto, ¿para buscar un email hace falta volver de vacaciones? Si te estás conectando para entrar al foro con la misma conexión entras al email.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (12 Ago 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## manu2066 (13 Ago 2017)

****************************** ******************************

*
AHORA CONSIGUE 50€*(40€ de promocion Coinc +10€ extra en efectivo de mi parte).

****************************** **********************

Solo debes:

Abrir cuenta coinc. Introduciendo el codigo promocional *PREMIUM140340 *en el campo de registro.

Una vez terminado el registro. Abrir una meta con un saldo minimo de 10€ y mantenerlo hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017. El pago se realizara antes del 15 de enero.

Contactar conmigo si utilizas mi codigo *PREMIUM140340*, enviandome un mensaje privado.
Para llevar un control sobre las invitaciones y aseguraros la reserva de los 10 euros extras, que enviare mediante transferencia a la cuenta que me indiqueis.Me quedan 4 invitaciones.

Aqui tienes las bases legales para que le eches un vistazo:
ahorrador.coinc.es/cam...gm-premium

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Dillinger (13 Ago 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## nedantes (15 Ago 2017)

Código *con 9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 201*7

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Andr78 (15 Ago 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (15 Ago 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## leser (15 Ago 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## manu2066 (16 Ago 2017)

****************************** ******************************


*AHORA CONSIGUE 50€*(40€ de promocion Coinc +10€ extra en efectivo de mi parte).

****************************** **********************

Solo debes:

Abrir cuenta coinc. Introduciendo el codigo promocional *PREMIUM140340 *en el campo de registro.

Una vez terminado el registro. Abrir una meta con un saldo minimo de 10€ y mantenerlo hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017. El pago se realizara antes del 15 de enero.

Contactar conmigo si utilizas mi codigo *PREMIUM140340*, enviandome un mensaje privado.
Para llevar un control sobre las invitaciones y aseguraros la reserva de los 10 euros extras, que enviare mediante transferencia a la cuenta que me indiqueis.

Aqui tienes las bases legales para que le eches un vistazo:
ahorrador.coinc.es/cam...gm-premium

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Dillinger (16 Ago 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## PedroGL (20 Ago 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (20 Ago 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Andr78 (20 Ago 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## esperanzamadrina (21 Ago 2017)

Hola a tod@s,

abre una nueva cuenta Coinc antes del 15/09 y gana un ingreso de 40€ netos en tu cuenta con el siguiente código: *PREMIUM120377*

Solo debes:
- Cuando hagas el alta en Coinc en "Código promocional" poner *PREMIUM120377*
- Completar el alta y crear una meta.
- Ingresar en la meta al menos 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 31 de diciembre.

Además tengo otro código que sólo doy por privado, para quien quiera asegurarse que se han dado el número correcto de invitaciones.

Enviadme un MP cuando lo uséis o si tenéis alguna duda o contactarme: esperanzamadrina@yahoo.com
Gracias!


----------



## leser (21 Ago 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## PedroGL (22 Ago 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## Dillinger (22 Ago 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## manu2066 (22 Ago 2017)

******************************


*AHORA CONSIGUE 40€(*

******************************

Solo debes:

Abrir cuenta coinc. Introduciendo el codigo promocional *PREMIUM140340 *en el campo de registro.

Una vez terminado el registro. Abrir una meta con un saldo minimo de 10€ y mantenerlo hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017. El pago se realizara antes del 15 de enero.

Contactar conmigo si utilizas mi codigo *PREMIUM140340*, enviandome un mensaje privado.Para llevar un control sobre las invitaciones.

Aqui tienes las bases legales para que le eches un vistazo:
ahorrador.coinc.es/cam...gm-premium

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Andr78 (23 Ago 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## PedroGL (24 Ago 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## racional (27 Ago 2017)

Tengo codigo, pero prefiero enviarlo por privado para seguir un control.


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (27 Ago 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## manu2066 (28 Ago 2017)

****************************** 


*AHORA CONSIGUE 40€*
******************************

Solo debes:

Abrir cuenta coinc. Introduciendo el codigo promocional *PREMIUM140340 *en el campo de registro.

Una vez terminado el registro. Abrir una meta con un saldo minimo de 10€ y mantenerlo hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017. El pago se realizara antes del 15 de enero.

Contactar conmigo si utilizas mi codigo *PREMIUM140340*, enviandome un mensaje privado.Para llevar un control sobre las invitaciones.

Aqui tienes las bases legales para que le eches un vistazo:
ahorrador.coinc.es/cam...gm-premium

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## nedantes (28 Ago 2017)

Código con 9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp


*
PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Andr78 (28 Ago 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## esperanzamadrina (28 Ago 2017)

Hola a tod@s,

abre una nueva cuenta Coinc antes del 15/09 y gana un ingreso de 40€ netos en tu cuenta con el siguiente código: *PREMIUM120377*

Solo debes:
- Cuando hagas el alta en Coinc en "Código promocional" poner *PREMIUM120377*
- Completar el alta y crear una meta.
- Ingresar en la meta al menos 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 31 de diciembre.

Además tengo otro código que sólo doy por privado, para quien quiera asegurarse que se han dado el número correcto de invitaciones.

Enviadme un MP cuando lo uséis o si tenéis alguna duda o contactarme: esperanzamadrina@yahoo.com
Gracias!


----------



## Dillinger (28 Ago 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## nedantes (29 Ago 2017)

Código con 9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## PedroGL (29 Ago 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## leser (29 Ago 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## Ryder (30 Ago 2017)

Hola 

Nueva promoción para nuevos clientes del Banco COINC hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017 ambos inclusive con que puedes llevarte 40€ directamente en tu cuenta si te das de alta con el un código promocional para alta de nuevos clientes en Coinc.

Se trata de una promoción inédita hasta la fecha, 40 euros solo por registrar una nueva cuenta.

Que es Coin Que es COINC

Proceso de alta Registro de la cuenta de ahorro COINC ahorrar ahora es más fácil.

*Rellenar el formulario de registro con el código promocional PREMIUM36503

*Adjuntar la documentación personal que solicitan.

*Esperar a que Coinc nos verifique la cuenta, en todo momento recibiréis información por email del estado del proceso de alta.

*Crear al menos una meta en coinc.es con un saldo mínimo de 10 euros y mantenerlo hasta el 31 de Diciembre. Este dinero es vuestro, al acabar la promoción se unirá a los 40 euros que recibís como incentivo y podréis retirarlo en efectivo.

Bases de la promoción:
Bases Legales MGM Premium

Cualquier duda no dudeis en contactarme por privado.

Saludos.


----------



## esperanzamadrina (30 Ago 2017)

Hola a tod@s,

abre una nueva cuenta Coinc antes del 15/09 y gana un ingreso de 40€ netos en tu cuenta con el siguiente código: *PREMIUM120377*

Solo debes:
- Cuando hagas el alta en Coinc en "Código promocional" poner *PREMIUM120377*
- Completar el alta y crear una meta.
- Ingresar en la meta al menos 10€ y mantenerlos hasta el 31 de diciembre.

Además tengo otro código que sólo doy por privado, para quien quiera asegurarse que se han dado el número correcto de invitaciones.

Enviadme un MP cuando lo uséis o si tenéis alguna duda o contactarme: esperanzamadrina@yahoo.com
Gracias!


----------



## PedroGL (30 Ago 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## Andr78 (30 Ago 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Flowerpower (30 Ago 2017)

Pero este hilo ¿qué coño es?
:8:


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (31 Ago 2017)

Flowerpower dijo:


> Pero este hilo ¿qué coño es?
> :8:



Es un hilo para invitar a gente a crearse una cuenta de ahorro en Coinc y ganar los dos 40€
Cada uno ofrece su código y quien necesite uno usa el que quiera

Una abraçada!


----------



## nedantes (31 Ago 2017)

Código con 9 *invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Dillinger (1 Sep 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## PedroGL (1 Sep 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## leser (1 Sep 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## spala (3 Sep 2017)

yo tengo cuenta COINC ya... no me han envaido ningun mail conforme pueda hacer esa promocion a otros amigos,
esto es asi? donde veo mi codigo?


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (3 Sep 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!

---------- Post added 03-sep-2017 at 10:03 ----------




spala dijo:


> yo tengo cuenta COINC ya... no me han envaido ningun mail conforme pueda hacer esa promocion a otros amigos,
> esto es asi? donde veo mi codigo?



Los códigos los envían por email de manera aleatoria cuando empieza una promoción. No los busques por ningún lado de tu área personal porque no están.
No siempre tendrás. Si esta vez no te han enviado hay que esperar que se acabe esta y ver si en la siguiente tienes suerte y te mandan.
Saludos!!


----------



## Andr78 (3 Sep 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## nedantes (4 Sep 2017)

Código con 9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017

PREMIUM47565

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Dillinger (4 Sep 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## PedroGL (5 Sep 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## leser (5 Sep 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## nedantes (10 Sep 2017)

Código con 9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. *Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” _*PREMIUM47565 *_del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## Andr78 (10 Sep 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## nedantes (11 Sep 2017)

Código *con 9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## leser (11 Sep 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## Dillinger (11 Sep 2017)

Hola. Código promocional para recibir los 40 euros ingresados en cuenta:
*PREMIUM16635*

Solo tendrás que introducir el código *PREMIUM16635* en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.
Promoción válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre de 2017.
Saludos


----------



## pil_tra_fi_llas (11 Sep 2017)

*NUEVA PROMO!* Alta hasta el 15 de septiembre

Hola compañeros,

os doy mi código para conseguir *40€ netos ingresados en vuestra nueva cuenta COINC*:
*PREMIUM121053*

También dispongo de un código que solo doy por privado para quien lo prefiera de esta manera.

Os recuerdo que las bases que hay que cumplir son:
Ser nuevo cliente, hacer el alta antes del 15 de septiembre y en el campo "Código promocional" indicar *PREMIUM121053*
Completar el registro con todos los datos, crear una meta e ingresar y mantener en ella un saldo mínimo de 10€ hasta el 31/12.
Recordad que CREAR LA META es indispensable!

Mandadme un privado si queréis unos cuantos consejos para hacer que todo vaya correctamente o en caso de dudas.

Avisadme cuando lo uséis y así dejarlo de ofrecer al llenar mi cupo.
De esta manera más compañeros podrán beneficiarse de la promo.

Gracias!!!


----------



## Andr78 (11 Sep 2017)

Invitaciones para coinc de 40€.

El código promocional que hay que poner en el registro

*PREMIUM115418*

Para conseguir los 40 euros deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es introduciendo el Código Promocional *PREMIUM115418*. La promocion es válida hasta el 15 de Septiembre.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## PedroGL (12 Sep 2017)

La mejor oferta que ha sacado hasta el momento Coinc para nuevos clientes, 40€ de regalo solo por hacer una cuenta en Coinc. Además esta vez no es en cupones de Amazon, es dinero que te abonan en tu cuenta y puedes gastar donde quieras. Los requisitos son muy sencillos:

-Crear una cuenta nueva en coinc.es
-Introducir el código promocional: *PREMIUM77474*
-Hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de al menos 10€ y mantenerlo de saldo hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Además con las ventajas de siempre de Coinc: sin ninguna comisión, 4% de descuento en las compras en Amazon, 0.3% de intereses en cuenta y descuentos en tiendas. Coinc pertenece a Bankinter, un banco serio que lleva muchos años dando un buen servicio a sus clientes.

Oferta solo para 1000 clientes, no la dejes pasar.


----------



## racional (12 Sep 2017)

si alguien quiere codigo tengo


----------



## nedantes (13 Sep 2017)

Código *con 9 invitaciones activas por abrir cuenta coinc y gana 40 euros en metálico. Promoción válida hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017*

*PREMIUM47565*

Para que lo disfrutéis, tu amigo deberá mantener al menos 10€ en su cuenta desde el registro y hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2017, además de completar su alta en COINC.es, Introduciendo el “Código Promocional” *PREMIUM47565 *del formulario de registro. Promocion hasta el 15 de septiembre de 2017


Cualquier duda escribid mp



*PREMIUM47565*


----------



## leser (13 Sep 2017)

Hola,

dispongo de códigos para los 40€ al abrir la cuenta Coinc. Solo tendrás que introducir el código
*PREMIUM115348* en el campo Código Promocional del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*PREMIUM115348*


----------



## bmwtis (15 Sep 2017)

Nueva promoción de COINC!! 

aquí os paso el código 18COINC168799 para que recibáis el dinero. Está calentito porque acabo de recibir el código hoy así que aprovechar!!

*¿Qué tienes que hacer?*

Solo tendrás que introducir el CODIGO * 18COINC168799 *en el campo “Código Promocional” del formulario de registro, completar tu alta en COINC.es y abrir una meta y mantener en ella un mínimo de 10€ desde que te registres hasta el 31 de Diciembre de 2017.

*¿Por qué te ofrezco el cupón?*

Yo también me beneficio ganando el mismo dinero que tu. Es un beneficio mutuo. Además, una vez que te registres puedes compartir los códigos que recibas y ganar mas dinero. Aprovecha!!


----------



## manu2066 (15 Sep 2017)

*AHORA CONSIGUE 25€(CHEQUE AMAZON)*
*********************************************
Solo tendrás que abrir una meta, mantener un ingreso de 10€ desde el registro hasta el 31 de diciembre, y completar tu alta en coinc.es introduciendo el siguiente código:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*18COINC140340
18COINC140340
18COINC140340
18COINC140340
18COINC140340*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
El pago se realizara el 20 de enero.
Contactar conmigo si utilizas mi codigo para llevar un control sobre las invitaciones o para resolver cualquier duda que puedan surgir antes, durante o despues del registro.

Ventajas de Coinc:

* Sin comisiones.
* 0,30% de interes por tus ahorros.
*4% de descuento en amazon y acceso al Club de ahorradores Coinc con más descuentos.
* Participar en futuras promociones como esta en Coinc.

Aqui tienes las bases legales para que le eches un vistazo:
Estado | Coinc


----------

